# Vizio VU42L - Problems turning on



## jValdron (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there,

I got this Vizio VU42L FHDTV10A that I got over 2 years ago. It works quite fine, when it wants to turn on on the first try. I usually have to turn my TV on, wait a bit, 80% of the time I don't get picture, but I do get sound, so I turn it off, and turn it back on, and it works.

That was the short story, here are the details... when I turn my TV on, I hear the click, the Vizio logo goes white, I can see that the LCD come on, as I can see a really dark gray when there's no light in the room, afterwards, when it doesn't turn on, the logo stays white, I get audio, but the LCD seems to turn off, as I don't see that dark light. So I then turn it off, turn it on, and everything is all right.

It's been doing that for about a year now.

So what do you think I should change? The inverter boards? Or perhaps the power supply? I don't think it's the motherboard, as it works correctly besides that.

Thanks for your help.

By the way, pardon me for my English


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi JValdron


The symptoms do appear to be inverter related but before you go out and spend any money do a few tests first. First, disconnect the t.v from the screen and hook it up to your PC and see if there is any change. Check all your cable connections thoroughly, make sure the pins are not damaged. Double check your settings, look at the video card see that it's not overheating, if equipped with a fan see that it's working properly. If everything checks out OK and the symptoms remain, then you may consider replacing the inverter board.



post back your findings.


----------

